# First attempts at closed end pens



## andy close (Apr 2, 2018)

I wanted to try my hand at closed end pens that didn't look like kit pens. I made a handful for my Aunt & Uncle out of Redbud collected from a tree that died in their front yard. All 6 pens are from the same tree and slimline kits. It was a fun project trying to be a bit more creative than usual.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2018)

Very cool. Will you be making more?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2018)

These are nice! Actually like the different shapes, although don't know how they would be for writing. Great looking wood! Chuck


----------



## andy close (Apr 3, 2018)

@ripjack13 , yes. I'll be making more, at some point. 
@Nature Man, the only one I find difficult to write with is the fatty; my pseudo cigar pen. but I think that one was my Uncle's favorite. The wood is quite surprising. I didn't know what to expect from Redbud; although, I hoped it would be redder. :D the darkest of the pens had quite a bit of punky wood through it and is partially stabilized with CA. I think that adds quite a bit to the color difference between them. I do think they are pretty, but am happier that they have a story to them, and now my Aunt & Uncle & cousins have a remembrance of the tree that was in their front yard for so many years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 3, 2018)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 3, 2018)

Real nice set!


----------



## cgseymour (Apr 29, 2018)

Very nice
Did you need to use a special mandrel for those?

Thank you


----------



## andy close (Apr 29, 2018)

@cgseymour, I did not have a special mandrel. I have an adjustable length mandrel that I turned around so the threads are inside the center & I sharpened the other end to a point on my grinder. I then push the blank onto the sharpened end & turned it like that. I believe I saw that technique on YouTube. I need to come up with a better solution for them though. It works OK, but I've split several blanks by pounding them on too hard. They also tend to pop off easily. I think you can get an expanding mandrel that makes it easier, but I am cheap. :) Just yesterday I split a blank, but was able to use a bit of CA magic on it.


----------



## cgseymour (Apr 29, 2018)

Interesting Andy,
I will have to check YouTube for that

They look great.
And did you use any special kits for the pens, or just a regular nib, transmission, etc?


----------



## andy close (Apr 29, 2018)

@cgseymour, I used slimline kits as I bought a whole bunch on sale from PSI when I first started turning. :D
I want to say that the video I watched was either RJB Woodturner or Lynn Lacey, but now I can't seem to find it.


----------



## andy close (Apr 29, 2018)

@cgseymour, I found it! :D

WoodNWhimsies:





I just watched the video again and realized that I probably only followed his technique the first couple attempts. Maybe that's why the two I worked on yesterday didn't work out so well. :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

